# RP 36: Redemption: Discussion



## chrysophalax (Apr 8, 2002)

*RPG#36 Discussion*

OK! This is mainly for those of us who either can't reach each other any other way, or for good old fussing and griping through story-lines! Have fun and play nice!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Apr 8, 2002)

you come up with everything dont you????


----------



## Snaga (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey... its all gone quiet!


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 11, 2002)

Not anymore. Sorry people, but it takes me a while from post to post.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 11, 2002)

The action is just getting started!!


----------



## lotr_fairy (Apr 14, 2002)

*ummm hey??*

Um...I am new here and I just thought to drop in and say hey so...Hey! How is everything going? Anyone going to start a new thread for me to join? lol...that's the bad thing about being new...it's hard to find a new thread...so is anyone??


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

May I join?


----------



## Snaga (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: ummm hey??*



> _Originally posted by lotr_fairy _
> *Um...I am new here and I just thought to drop in and say hey so...Hey! How is everything going? Anyone going to start a new thread for me to join? lol...that's the bad thing about being new...it's hard to find a new thread...so is anyone?? *



Hi & welcome. You need to find a RPG you'd like to join and send a private message (PM) to the thread starter asking if you can join. Oh and you need to post a character profile on the Profile thread.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 18, 2002)

Patience, the next post is almost ready.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 21, 2002)

OK guys! We're back on track! Hopefully we won't have any more big lulls! Great work!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 21, 2002)

People! Don't you think it's time we had a rating on this thread??


----------



## Snaga (Apr 21, 2002)

Well I suppose you mean on the RP itself? I gave it a 1 star muhahaha! Well actually not... the posts are really good - from everyone. Its just you have to wait for them!


----------



## EverEve (Apr 22, 2002)

Im still waiting until I can show up


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2002)

Eve! Fear not ! We're alomost to you! I think I had somebody bail on me though and I'm waiting for confirmation....


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, chyrosophalax has instated me in this thread. Our first topic for discussion is...?


----------



## Zale (Apr 25, 2002)

Chrysophalax, if you're referring to me, then I didn't 'bail', I just haven't been on in a while. Now, I'm back & I'm waiting for a cue...


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

*OUR FIRST TOPIC FOR DISCUSSION IS...?*


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 26, 2002)

Ulairi, Chill dude! This is not a true "discussion" thread as threads are in the other forums. This thread basically serves as a message board and a place to hash things out. If anyone feels they disagree with any point in the plot or think things would be better served going in a different direction and want everyone to know it, this is the place for that. If however, you wish to discuss certain aspects of REDEMPTION, by all means, go for it! I can see you are going to add more than a bit of spice to this thing!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *Ulairi, Chill dude! This is not a true "discussion" thread as threads are in the other forums. This thread basically serves as a message board and a place to hash things out. If anyone feels they disagree with any point in the plot or think things would be better served going in a different direction and want everyone to know it, this is the place for that. If however, you wish to discuss certain aspects of REDEMPTION, by all means, go for it! I can see you are going to add more than a bit of spice to this thing! *



Well, I was mistaken as the name of the thread was a little misleading. I have checked out your 'Redemption' thread and if I were you chrysophalax, I'd keep a position open as I am considering joining.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 26, 2002)

That's MAGNUS to you, Sir Nazgul! And I should hope so as you already have an assigned role!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *That's MAGNUS to you, Sir Nazgul! And I should hope so as you already have an assigned role!! *



"Excellent" (said whilst drumming my fingers together).

I am so sorry MAGNUS! *whispers silently*chrysophalax)*whispers silently*


----------



## chrysophalax (May 5, 2002)

Whoa! Ulairi, you know how to make friends! Extremely cool. Magnus is NOT happy, he'll be gunning for you!


----------



## Maedhros (May 6, 2002)

Ulairi, i want to know what THE HELL  you posted in the RPG. Have you read anything.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everybody! At last ! Some real conflict! Um, Ulairi? A little delusional perhaps???


----------



## Maedhros (May 6, 2002)

*Wait*

I will wait before posting. I want this thing fixed.


----------



## Úlairi (May 7, 2002)

I am an Elf. I know this. Here is a quote from the Sil to clean things up for you people:



> ...he looked upon the Children of Iluvatar that sat at the feet of the Mighty, and hatred filled him;...



I was one of those Elves, yet, at the darkening of Valinor I fled, and I was ensnared by Melkor. Before he marred me, making me one of his orcs, I pleaded for mercy, he did not grant me mercy, but pardon from the suffering for he saw great power in me and he turned me to evil and made me a commander of one of his armies. I fought in the Last Battle and was slain, and went to the Halls of Mandos, there the Valar granted me pardon from the Halls if I taught an Elf from ME and brought him/her to glory then and only then could I return to the Blessed Realm, that is my story. I was named Herugurth by Melkor but Anglith for my hair was a grey as ash before I was captured by Melkor. I hope that clears things up for you Maehdros. The reason I said that you said that I was greater than you was because of my military status in Melkor's army. Our test of strength would be unpredictable, you thought that I was Maia in the post that I made and I was going to clear that up by returning and saying to you that I was a mere Elf and that I was going to post my story.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 7, 2002)

Really guys, Magnus isn't coming. Not yet. He's off plotting!


----------



## Úlairi (May 8, 2002)

Oh, that one caught me off guard Magnus. I was expecting you to post something along the lines of: *Ulairi, you are incomprehensibly brilliant, and the post you have just made explains it all.*


----------



## Maedhros (May 8, 2002)

*Stop*

*STOP* PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH. Please.


----------



## Snaga (May 8, 2002)

Maedhros, that is just bang out of order frankly. Ulairi gave your character one line of dialogue, which was merely saying that we'd seen the dragon. If you think there's a problem with that, I can't see it. And whatever your problem is, flaming people is not the answer.

Magnus, can you PM me when everyone's stopped throwing their toys out of the pram, and I'll come back to this.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 8, 2002)

People, PEOPLE!! Are we not able to handle our differences through PM's?? I want no bloodshed on the forum walls!!


----------



## Maedhros (May 8, 2002)

> Maedhros, that is just bang out of order frankly.


Well, it's not out of order, because I have spent a lot of time thinking between my post and the begining of the story to make it as historically "viable and logically related to the Silmarillion" to have this new out of place ideas.
I apologize to Ulairi for Flamining him. I have pm him and will continue to do so.


> Magnus can you PM me when everyone's stopped throwing their toys out of the pram, and I'll come back to this.


Well, the fact that i had stop posting didn't stop you, so i don't see why you need an alert now.


----------



## Maedhros (May 9, 2002)

*Total Jerk*

I would like to apologize publicly to Ulairi and Snaga1. I behaved as a total jerk and i accepted it. Sometimes, your mind at work can translate to other activities as it happened here. I'm truly sorry for being so obnoxious to you both. My anger got the better of me. I know this was not an excuse, yet I'm hoping that you will come back to the RPG.
Sometimes, the worth of a man is measured not by his achivements, but by his ability to grant pardon to those that have afflicted them.

Maedhros.


----------



## Grond (May 9, 2002)

If making Ulari mad is a part of the RPG.... can I join????

LOL

Seriously, I want to join and hopefully Ulari will return as Grond will again prove that his intellect isn't as great as he pretends.


----------



## Snaga (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm I'm not sure about your motives there Grond.

Maedhros, apology accepted.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 9, 2002)

Ulairi, your PM box is full! Come, be reconciled that we might continue.


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Grond, when I saw your pic I jumped to the conclusion that you weren't as intelligent as I thought you were! So, I guess you'll have to prove it to me once more!!! LOL, just kidding. As you have said before, I am merely your apprentice, learning from your every word. But, the apprentice can become greater than the master can he not? Actually, once I read the Letters of JRRT you'll find me a lot harder to deal with then I already am!!! But, I have PM'd you chryo and I do not wish to participate as I feel as though I am not really wanted there. If you wish to know why, just read the kind words of Maehdros who can't hold his tongue. I got mad yes, and it has subsided a little, but I no longer wish to participate unless I am given an extremely good reason to stay (not saying that Grond joining isn't). Grond, may I suggest you get yourself another CUT, as I have always admired them. Especially the Melkor's Moderating Mace one. You could change it to Melkor's Mighty Mace and it would still be as effective in my opinion.


----------



## EverEve (May 9, 2002)

Ulairi, i personally think you should stay, but the final desicion is your's alone.


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Reason being EverEve???


----------



## chrysophalax (May 9, 2002)

ENOUGH! So be it!


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Someone doesn't like seeing her RPG being flushed down the toilet do they?


----------



## Grond (May 9, 2002)

Okay! The Grondster has arrived. Let's get this RPG crackin'! If Ulari has bowed out, I will fill his role. Chryso, brief me and then let's get cruisn'!!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Took my advice on the CUT I see. I am considering re-joining under my part if Grond is going to steal it. And, I would like to go head to head with him. So, I think I will change my mind. Maehdros's apology was sincere enough, therefore, count me back in chyro.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 9, 2002)

This is an RPG, not WWF, Ulairi! If you don't mind, delete your last post in Redemption.


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Wrestling of the mind is not wrong IMO Magnus. What was wrong with my other post?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 9, 2002)

The one where you announced you were leaving didn't belong in the RPG itself. It belonged here. Thanks for removing it!


----------



## Úlairi (May 10, 2002)

No problem Magnus almighty one!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 10, 2002)

Ulairi! ACK!! Your PM box is full! I have a counter offer for you that you may enjoy....


----------



## Grond (May 10, 2002)

I have assumed Ulari's role (sorry Ulari) and made my first post. Please continue. I will try to monitor from Las Vegas next week. In the meantime, Chryso will post in my stead.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 10, 2002)

Everyone! It is now safe to post! Continue!


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

What in the hell happens to me then? Btw, Magnus, my PM Box is empty, it just won't receive any messages!!! I don't know why!


----------



## Grond (May 11, 2002)

Apparently things are not worked out here. I will be back in town in 9 days. I will be more than happy to participate in an RPG with you and Maedhros, dear Magnus. Let me know what you wish and I will seek to deliver it to you. 

Peace to all of you.

By the way Ulari, it is very immature to storm off a RPG and then come back and demand your place back when the RPG leader has already replaced you. You should have tried to work things out before leaving in a huff. Shame on you!


----------



## Talierin (May 11, 2002)

Ulairi, make sure you clean out your "sent items" box too....


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

My apologies Grond. But, as you may or may not have deducted from a few of my posts, my PM box is full in which I did not discover the on-goings in the RPG. Therefore, I wasn't expecting my place to be taken. I was taken aback, that is all. Btw, Tal, you should write a book titled: 'The Tolkien Forum for the Computer Illiterate', because, I cannot access my Sent Items folder. Perhaps you could tell me how?


----------



## Talierin (May 11, 2002)

Hehehe, maybe I should.....

Okay, go to your pm box, and somewheres along the top of it is a little flip-down menu. On it are three options, "Inbox", "Sent Items", and "Message Tracking". Choose the Sent Items one and click go, and you should get there!


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

Sorry Tal, I was being sarcastic. I already knew that and trust me when I say this, I am far from being Computer illeterate. However, I still think you shoudl write the book.


----------



## Talierin (May 11, 2002)

Hehehe, I knew you were!


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

Phew, I got myself out of *that* one!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 11, 2002)

Ulairi, will you please keep your discussions/comments here instead of in the RPG?? I had a proposal for you. If you still want to participate,PM me at the Lotronline forum where hopefully your PM box works! I am Tindomerel there. I had thought everything finished. Please let's not delay everything further! And please delete ALL of your posts as you can see we've tried to start over.


----------



## Grond (May 11, 2002)

Lions and Tigers and Bears... Oh MY!!!

It appears that the RPG#36 - Redemption has disappeared. What happened?


----------



## Ice Man (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *Lions and Tigers and Bears... Oh MY!!!
> 
> It appears that the RPG#36 - Redemption has disappeared. What happened? *



I don't know. What was this topic about in first place?


----------



## Grond (May 11, 2002)

Okay, I've found the RPG but now I don't have time to repost. Chrys will have to begin my character and I will pick him up in a week. Sorry but I'm on my way out the door right now. Peace to all and as the greatest actor of all time said in his monumental blockboster of a movie...."I'll be back!!!"


----------



## Úlairi (May 12, 2002)

Looks like I've been left out in the cold.


----------



## Zale (May 12, 2002)

Glad I missed all that, really!
So is the RP back in working order now, then?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 12, 2002)

Yes Zale, post away! Ulairi, read my last post!


----------



## Úlairi (May 13, 2002)

I just did and I will accept your proposal. As for my PM Box here, all is well, it is up and running efficiently once more so you can PM away!!! Do I get to be a bad guy? Do I, do I, do I, do I???


----------



## chrysophalax (May 17, 2002)

Yay! Grond is back! I now release Herugurth into his capable hands!


----------



## Grond (May 17, 2002)

Grond.... ready, willing and able... reporting for duty.


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

I am also ready willing and able. Grond, why won't you post in my thread?


----------



## EverEve (May 18, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, cuz i havent checked the RPG yet, but who are ya gonna be Ulairi?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 18, 2002)

He's going to be your worst nightmare! Other than Magnus, of course!


----------



## Snaga (May 18, 2002)

*What year?*

Question: what year in the Third Age is the RP taking place in? Important to know I would say!


----------



## Úlairi (May 19, 2002)

I personally believe that it is set in the SA.


----------



## Snaga (May 19, 2002)

I hope not. That will blow my post referring to Gil-Galad. That's the sort of thing we need to know, or we will all confuse the hell out of each other. Eriador changes a lot through the Second and Third Ages.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 19, 2002)

Third Age shortly before The Hobbit. Thanks Snaga, for the nice comments on this RP in Entmoot!!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 23, 2002)

Um, NIL? 30? DANG!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 24, 2002)

Ah! So it is the TA!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 26, 2002)

Am loving the posts! You guys are the best! Many thanks to Grond for giving the RP a much needed shot in the arm!


----------



## Úlairi (May 27, 2002)

Chyro, want me to post?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 29, 2002)

Zale, please read my last post and compare it with your last one. thanks!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 30, 2002)

OK, this is going to be getting complicated folks, so PLEASE read each others posts, I beseech you!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 30, 2002)

Can we start moving East? Staying North of the Shire if at all possible...


----------



## Úlairi (May 31, 2002)

And it has finally happened, I'm out of the RPG. *sigh* Oh well, no big deal.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 4, 2002)

HeloooOOOOooo? Anybody out there?


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 4, 2002)

I see Ulairi has left the RPG, and as he was thinking about a character for me to play, I am wondering who I should ask now. Could anyone help me?


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 4, 2002)

Yep, ask chrysophalax.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 5, 2002)

Haven't seen you for a while Maehdros!


----------



## Snaga (Jun 6, 2002)

Just a quick note about location and travelling etc...

I personally get really disorientated when we pay no attention to where we are, whether we are moving or not etc. It bugs the hell out of me in fact!

We have a lot of travelling to do, and I like doing descriptions of places so I'll try to post that sort of thing.

Here is a rough 'travel plan'... but a lot can happen along the way of course so I don't expect us to stick to this.

Day 1 - we are passing through the hills of Evendim, camp in the hills
Day 2 - descend to the Lake of Evendim
Day 3 - reach Annuminas (meet Dunedain?)
Day 4,5,6 follow R. Brandywine
Day 7,8 continue East, reach Fornost
Day 8,9,10 travel south to Bree - acquire horses?

From Bree it is 14 days on foot, or 7 on horse-back to Rivendell.

I will move everything right along to the next point where something interesting is about to happen... I will rely on our esteemed co-authors to let me know where that is! Or equally if someone wants to divert from this basic plan, let me know.

Hope thats OK with everyone.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 6, 2002)

Excellent summation Snaga! My thanks! As to the Dunedain, you are correct! They will be your next "stop on the tour" so to speak!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 9, 2002)

Elessar and Elfarmari will be joining us as Rangers for a time! Yay!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi! I just posted my rp profile; I will be Barahir Glingal Galaddur.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 10, 2002)

Greetings, most noble Barahir!


----------



## Zale (Jun 10, 2002)

OK. I'm sorry for my lengthy absence folks; I have no excuse and I beg and grovel shamelessly for your most merciful forgiveness.
I'll be posting again from now on .


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 10, 2002)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL Magnus. Zale, I forgive you.


----------



## Zale (Jun 11, 2002)

*still grovelling* thank you,thank you!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 11, 2002)

More that forgiven my friend!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 11, 2002)

When do I come in? After tomorrow afternoon I won't be back until saturday night (I'm doing a service project thing), so if I miss my first appearance, feel free to use my character.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 12, 2002)

Quite soon I think, since we are nearing Annuminas now.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes, I am with her, and need to know how to make my first post. (I usually put quite a bit of work into the first one ) Shall we meet you outside of the city, or pull you into an allyway or something? I am fairly sure I can work with just about anything.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 12, 2002)

Ah, Elessar! I can see we can expect great things! If you can manage to catch one of my Elves at unawares, feel free to grab and question him/her but expect confrontation in any case! Basically they're just passing through so don't go too hard on them, unless you want mire than you bargained for! Some of them tend to be more than a little confrontational! Safe passage to Bree would seem to be the order of the day, although that may not be entirely possible...good luck!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 13, 2002)

um... was gonna reply, but now am a bit confused. If you came from the undying lands wouldn't you know that Galadriel was there? Instead of on ME? Or is this like a 3rd age RP? Need to know the age, and why you are looking for Galadriel, before I can post.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 13, 2002)

Definitely 3rd Age! About 50 years before The Hobbit". Not looking for Galadriel...Maedhros is on a quest to find the lost sons of Dior and return them to their kin.


----------



## Zale (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't know we were in the 3rd age....Well, I do now.
I'm going on holiday from the 28th June till the 14th July; I give leave to anyone who can write well (all of you on this RP) to take control of my character while I'm away; I'll leave it to Magnus to decide who.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey that makes it the year 2891, and Bilbo Baggins is about 9 months old!

An alternative, more interesting year to choose potentially is 2911 which was the Fell Winter. I don't know if that would add anything to the plot, bearing in mind its summer at present. I will leave that to our esteemed co-authors to ponder.

But the 'lie of the land' is that:
- Smaug is in possession of Erebor
- The north kingdom has ended nearly 1000 years ago
- The Necromancer is still in Dol Guldur, and a shadow hangs over the surrounding lands
- Orcs from the Misty Mountains are a recurrent menace in Eriador
- The Old Took is 101 years old!
- Ecthelion father of Denethor is steward of Gondor. The White Tree of Minas Tirith has been dead for 40 years.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

True snaga1, true.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 14, 2002)

hmm.... alright. My character will be basically my regular RP character, except for the whole "Heir of Isildur" thingy. And all other titles, of course. I will simply be a Ranger who was fathered by the mysterious Maglor, to spice things up...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok Zale...let's see, that still gived you 2 weeks to post in right? 

Snaga, step into my office please....


----------



## Zale (Jun 14, 2002)

That's right; there's no immediate worry, I just thought I'd tell you all in advance so you could sort things out.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

Into your office?


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Into your office? *



The PM office.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 15, 2002)

I see now. Cheers Arc.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 18, 2002)

Arcajoooooooo! Wherefore art thou?


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 20, 2002)

I will be leaving tomorrow morning for a retreat, and will not be back until sunday night; so I won't be able to post until monday at the earliest.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks, Elf! I've got your back!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 21, 2002)

Look alive people! You're about to lose your first member!

All Elves and newbies can relax!


----------



## Turgon (Jun 24, 2002)

Elessar what's with the crazy weapon? Can we at least try to keep _this_ RP true to the spirit of Tolkien's ME? 

As for the brigands wetting their pants... I'm afraid Turig's never even heard of you. Sorry fella!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree with Turgon. Maybe this is just me, but I doubt Rangers would carry weapons like that. Also, unless Elessar's character has two names, the elves already know his name: Alfirin.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 24, 2002)

How could they already know my name? Oh well. And the weapons really aren't that far off, just like curved swords, but I'll get rid of 'em if you wan't me to.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 24, 2002)

I pm'd you asking your name,and told them your name was Alfirin.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

I am desperately hoping that some else (Maedhros) will post before I have my snack!!

Thanks to Turgon, Elf and Snaga for defending the integrity of Redemption!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 25, 2002)

Well, I have not replied because I don't know exactly what to say? I'm still thinking and i have lost my internet con. at home (temporarily), so i can only post at work now.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

Ah. Rats! *resorts to Plan B*


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 25, 2002)

ok, yea. I remember now. I had forgotten what I told you  I wish I could remember what that name meant...

anyways, um... in Magnus' last post, our horses ran, but were we currently riding them? And if so, where, pray tell, did we go.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2002)

Post edited Elessar! And Elfarmari, that's the funniest post I've read in awhile! Alfirin didn't see how Henrick died??? I'll try to be MUCH more obvious next time!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 27, 2002)

I meant in what _manner_ Henrick died; not how he was killed.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anyone seen and/or heard from Eve or Zale?? Need to make some decisions here....


----------



## Turgon (Jun 28, 2002)

Okay I guess we should head to Annuminas - it's not that far and the rangers keep small shallow-drafted boats there for journeys across Lake Evendim and so on... what the Ranger didn't tell you about the boats? those sneaky no-good... anyway they will speed our journey along quite nicely.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 28, 2002)

Hope you don't mind, but I joined this Rp.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 29, 2002)

OK...somebody stop me.....WHAT in HADES is GOING ON HERE?????

I declare this RPG CLOSED, until somebody tells me how the Rangers let THIS happen!!!!!!!!

Even Ulairi couldn't shut Redemption down......I canNOT BELIEVE this!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 29, 2002)

Nain, why don't you explain yourself. You could have pm chrysophalax with your desire to join, and the proper preparations would have been made.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 29, 2002)

...what did I let happen?!?!?! wait, maybe I should go and check the RP... yea...


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 29, 2002)

ok...um...personnaly, I don't see nain joining as something to yell about, if you do not want him here you can just have a mod delete the post... really, it's not like life and death or anything. 

And, dang it, I thought we were past Annuminas... I thought we were somewhere between there and Fornost. oh well, it's not like I knew about the boats anyways...


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm confused 
What did the rangers let happen? I didn't know we had boats, and I didn't know nain was joining.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 29, 2002)

I feel so hated, all Tom wanted to do was have some adventure....... Fine if you guys are that mad at me how about I go kill myself in that thread, does that sound good to you? Or do you want me to live? Go ahead tell me I am at your disposal.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 1, 2002)

Nain, I'm not mad at you. Really. It's just that you surprised Chry. when you appeared spontaneously. I'm glad that you want to participate in this rpg.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm glad someone thinks that


----------



## Turgon (Jul 1, 2002)

Turig sat on a rock, tapping his fingers impatiently on the haft of his spear... he was quite pleased with the black sheen the dragon-fire had burned into the wood. _Mmm... when this quest is over I think I'll start a little bandit crew of my own. Turig Blackheart and the Bad Boys? No, no, that won't do at all! Turig Blackspear and the Blackhearts? Maybe... What's the hold up anyway? Let's just throw that confusticated hobbit in the river and have done with it... that's what we would have done in the old days. Ah, the old days!_ Turig drifted off into a happy dream of dark deeds, an evil smile playing across his lips...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

I have sent PM's to both Ciryaher and Talierin. With any luck, REDEMPTION resumes on the morrow!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

TO ME, my Most Excellent Cast! REDEMPTION LIVES!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 6, 2002)

Um, Elessar? Are these guys Rangers?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 7, 2002)

yea, I thought the whole 'ranger safehouse' thing would had caught on, sorry.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem! Snaga talked me through it!


----------



## Snaga (Jul 9, 2002)

> You are no longer in the undying lands, sickness will be a factor from now on.


A small point here I guess. But I don't think that elves are subject to this sort of illness as a rule. I suppose it might be possible, but elves dont get ill very often. Just my opinion. I guess it would be handy if some learned person could tell me if I'm right!


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 9, 2002)

> But I don't think that elves are subject to this sort of illness as a rule. I suppose it might be possible, but elves dont get ill very often. Just my opinion.


You're right Snaga1. The fear of the elves is very strong and tought the hroar of the elves is subject to the weariness of ME, for them to be sick is highly unilkely. I can't seem to remember the case of a sick elf in ME. (I can only think of Aredhel, but she was poisoned by Eol.)


----------



## Snaga (Jul 9, 2002)

That's what I thought too. No edit is required though, as its only a characters opinion.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 9, 2002)

hmm... I always thought that they could, but I guess I was wrong. Oh well, I was just trying to paint a grim picture of the ruins and the lands.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 11, 2002)

Slight problem people, Maedhros is gone for 2 weeks and Nil is moving to Japan! Help! We to re-structure and do it quick! There appear to be 4-5 consistent posters here and we have 9 roles....suggestions?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 11, 2002)

uh, a bit off of you'r subject, but...

You may know that I am pushing myself away from all RPs, but this one shall be an eception, at least for a while. I will continue the camio roll, but will not stay in for the whole story. Once the company is safely out of Eraidor I will leave it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 12, 2002)

Elessar, my thanks to you for all your fine posts. I'm not sure what triggered this, but whatever the reason, I really appreciate the time you've had with us. We will miss you. MAGNUS


----------



## Khamul (Jul 15, 2002)

I am taking over Zale's role as Caimare. I already have permission, and am looking forward to participating.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

With all these cast changes let's have an update shall we?


Turgon: Turig

Sting: Herugurth (until further notice)

Snaga: Earitila, Eve (until further notice)

Elessar: Alfirin

Elfarmari: Barahir (hopefully)

Chrysophalax: Magnus, (Nil, Maedhros, until further notice)


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 15, 2002)

welcome, Sting. Look foreward to RPing with you


----------



## Khamul (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks Elessar. Chryss you sure are busy with the rpg.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

TELL ME! BTW, Sting...PM me, OK??


----------



## Zale (Jul 15, 2002)

Right! I'm back now, all tanned and ready. Sting, your handling of my character was masterful, but I'm sorry: I want him back! I won't post tonight 'cause I haven't got enough time, but I will soon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

Sting, I hereby dub thee Herugurth!


----------



## Khamul (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok, keeping a guy on his toes.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

ALWAYS!!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 18, 2002)

Someone else post? Please?


----------



## Snaga (Jul 18, 2002)

OK will do!

Actually I wrote a post and was really happy with it but then a PC problem lost it before I got it posted up


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 19, 2002)

Uh, Zale? Nil's bleeding to death....


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 19, 2002)

Whoa! We need Earitila to heal Nil..we can't stay here...ACK!


Sting, you're getting the hang of Herugurth! Good job!


----------



## Khamul (Jul 19, 2002)

Im used to playing that type of character, but thanks.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, sometimes my posts may be a bit hard to follow, or you might not quite get why I put certain things in. If there is a problem, just as here, it's no problem with me.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 19, 2002)

Elessar, you may want to edit your post. Kinda contradictory to what Snaga said.

Snaga: Eäritila looked upon Maedhros and said:

Elessar: And as Eäritila adressed Maedhros his eyes were not upon her, but upon Alfirin.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 20, 2002)

Elessar, re-read the first sentence of your last post. Who are we talkin' about here?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 20, 2002)

Sting- All edited up

Chrys- uh... which who? Snaga's character looked at Maedhros, and Maedhros looked away to me, lying on the stretcher.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 21, 2002)

Um... Chrysophalax, why, in your last post, did you say "Alfirin!"? Sorry, I just couldn't follow why his name came up.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 21, 2002)

Yep I agree Elessar.

Alfirin is wounded, and not saying much, so its not right.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey, sorry guys, but I am going on vacation from July 23 to the 31st, and will be unable to participate in Despair. I will try to go to a library and check my mail or my pm's pretty quick, so if you need to get in touch with me, I will try to get it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 21, 2002)

Post edited...hopefully everyone will heal quickly and we can head for Bree?!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess I'll have to do that, won't I. Well, as long as there is an awkward moment I guess I can overview what is going on w/ my character. Basically, he and his mother were thrown out by the Dunedian. This happened after the mother was knocked up, and not by her husband (Maglor did it!). However, for some reason, this was not found out until after Alfirin was nearly grown, we'll say fifteen or so. When this happened his step-father was mysteriously murdered, and Alfirin was found standing over him, covered in his blood. Without trial they were banished. Alfirin's whole drive is to find the true killer of his father, and he had suspected it to be a member of teh outlaw band. The pendant was given to him by his mother who died in the bad winter (if it has passed yet...), he only recently learned it's meaning.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 23, 2002)

OK, people...put out the word! We need characters for the Silver Dragon Inn in Bree and we need them like yesterday! Elbereth is our innkeeper..my thanks to Snaga for that, btw! But we need people , atmosphere!, shady dealings!! Quickly!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 24, 2002)

THE POLLS ARE CLOSED!! We won 3 Oscars! Snaga, Best supporting Actress!!! All of us for Best On-Screen Team!!!and last but not least, Maedhros for Best Actor!!


GO US!!! 

Btw...Yay won for best Comedy Relief....YAY(gollum). 

Turgon (tied) Best Supporting Actor! 

CONGRATS TO SNAGA....for winning everything else!!


Start writing your speeches guys! We have a party to attend!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jul 24, 2002)

Is this where we sign up for the Silver Dragon RPG? Sorry I haven't been in this place very often. (If I am in the wrong place someone please tell me where to go)

Who can I be?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 26, 2002)

We need to get everyone together ASAP, so that we can discuss where to from here...

And..we ARE all at the Inn are, we not?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 26, 2002)

well, you could go west to Rivendale, and see Elrond. You could go to see Saruman, the Istari. Or you could trek on over to Lothlorien. Those are about it.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 28, 2002)

I hope that my last post is consistent with all the details of the story. If not, let me know.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 31, 2002)

what's going on? The RP seems to have screeched to a halt.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 1, 2002)

Don't be hasty Elessar...it's just been a slow week. 

*in a very eeerie voice* "If you wait...they shall come"  

Hehehe...anyway, my excuse for not posting is simple...it is too darn hot in NYC to do anything creative. I'm sweltering here!!!! However, it is suppose to be cooler this weekend (I'm preying the weather men are correct) so I will post something then.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 2, 2002)

your crazy! It's never hot in NYC! Down here it's like 96 degrees! And then we have like 70% humidity on top of that! 90 in Arkansas feels like 110 in nevada!... *stops his rant....


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 5, 2002)

Yikes...I didn't think you would get so emotional about that! 

I guess we northerners are not used to the heat and humidity...my thick northern blood can't take it!!! (& I'm originally from Maine...so I have more of an excuse...it rarely gets above 88 degrees in the summer in Maine!) I'm melting here in the city...Melting!!! Oh what a world...what a world!!!    

PS...it does get very hot and humid in NYC...and the heat from the subway grates, the reflection from the glass towers, smog and car exhaust makes the heat and humidity so much worse. Watch the Marilyn Monroe Movie..."Seven Year Itch"...it depicts a typical hot NYC summer perfectly.


----------



## Snaga (Aug 5, 2002)

Pish! You guys don't know how lucky you are. I'm wondering if we will 80 degrees at all this summer.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 6, 2002)

sorry, it was really bad that day... my windows were fogging up and stuff... it was horrible.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 7, 2002)

Excuse me........can we all get together and move beyond the Inn? There are 2 choices I can throw out...Rivendell so Maedhros can attempt to explain to Elrond the purpose of his quest, or heading straight toward Mirkwood....thoughts?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 7, 2002)

Personally I think Maedhros would recieve short shrift in The House of Elrond... bit of bad blood between them if I remember rightly (I'm thinking of the Sons of Fëanor and the attack on the Havens of Sirion here) but then Maglor did succour Elrond and Elros after the battle so maybe I'm wrong - still it could make for some good RPing?!?


----------



## Snaga (Aug 8, 2002)

I am afraid I will be unable to post until Tuesday. Lots going on.......


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 11, 2002)

Where is Chrys?


----------



## Khamul (Aug 12, 2002)

She comes back the 12th iirc.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 13, 2002)

Is everyone gone? Lets get this moving, if at all possible.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok, but didn't you say that there is another "dream" that you're going to have?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 14, 2002)

already had it


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok. But i thought that you said 3 dreams.


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 17, 2002)

Finally!!! I'm back! My profuse apologies for my long absense; my account has not been working for that past month and a half. I can't post anything tonight b/c I have to go to bed, but I will try to tomorrow!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 18, 2002)

Egads!!! SO MUCH HAS CHANGED!!! sorry i left like that...i was in the middle of a move...who wants to fill me in??


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

er.....guyz? anybody???


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 20, 2002)

sorry for the late response... not so much time to post with 4 hours of homework a night. Anyway, there are no more dreams. I don't have the willpower to make anything else up.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm back also! YAY!! On to Imladris, people!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey, um, Chryso! What do you want me to do..if you still want me in this that is...


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 21, 2002)

Of course! Get your tail back in there, girl!


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm still thinking about how to bring my character back in, but Barahir will re-join the quest at Rivendell, or outside of Rivendell. Maybe I could go talk to Elrond first? Any ideas?


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 23, 2002)

Why don't you pick us up outside of Bree?


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 23, 2002)

I guess that would work, I'll try to come in at the appropriate time. I think I'm just going to say I managed to convince the Dunedain that Alfirin was not doing anything wrong and deserved a second chance, without giving them any details of our quest, of course, and that I managed to slip away and hide outside of Bree waiting for you. does that sound ok, Elessar? I was thinkng about getting myself exiled too, but that might not work in Rivendell. . .


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 23, 2002)

Elrond and The dunedian don't nessisarily have to get along. I think I posted somewhere, or else I thought it, that Elrond befriended me as a young man. So that should work good for everyone except Maedhros, who will receive a most unwelcoming. lol


----------



## EverEve (Aug 23, 2002)

alright i know this is off-topic...but what happened to my horse, windrider?


----------



## Khamul (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, it's gone I guess.


----------



## EverEve (Aug 24, 2002)

oh...ok...


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 25, 2002)

If it's ok, with everyone, I'm going to be exiled by the Dunedain now too, for travelling with Alfirin. Maybe we can get both of us reinstated at the end of the quest. 
Is the company going to be travelling on horseback? This will influence how exactly I meet you.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes...look at Turgon's last post.


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 4, 2002)

I know Elrond would not be thrilled to meet Maedhros, but when Elrond and Elros were captured by Maglor, they became friends. I'm not sure if Elrond would have met Maedhros then or not, but he might have. Are there going to be more people joining the rp in Rivendell, or are we just providing the random elves?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 4, 2002)

O yes! We'll be having an esteemed guest play the part of Elrond, not to worry!


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 5, 2002)

Excellent news! Lord Dengen-Goroth will be joining us as Elrond! Should be interesting!!


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2002)

Sorry to intrude like this but who is Dengen-Goroth?
I'm not much of a follower of the RPG.
Hopefully, I will post next week.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 5, 2002)

dengen goroth is the dark lord of somewhere...isnt he? its been a while since ive talked to him...im pretty sure he is though...

See how much Ive forgotten while i was away...I can even remeber where Dengen's kingdom is!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 5, 2002)

... the Lord Dengen Goroth is lord of the Mornclaur Federation. It encompasses the entire east and south, from the northern mountains, to Dol Guldor, to Ithilen (all of it, a new accomplishment ) and everything south and east of there. He is the supreme Dark Lord of Arda, a Maiar who surved Morgoth himself.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 5, 2002)

HAH! I knew it! Ask Ellesar anything about anyone, and he'll tell you anythign and everything because he actually remembers things...unlike me! 

he has ithilien now? really?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 10, 2002)

ARGH!!! I hate trolls! Elessar......


----------



## EverEve (Sep 10, 2002)

officially confuzzled as usual


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm confused too, I thought Alfirin was healed. Apparently I missed something.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 10, 2002)

Im gonna go back and read the thread...i missed sooo much, i dont know who some of the peoplez are...NOW THATS BADD!


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 11, 2002)

Thought he was too...ACK!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 11, 2002)

1. yes, trolls. I would say that that means we are somewhere near the place where the dwarves will eventually see their own trolls, the ones that are turned to stone. 

2. I didn't recall being healed... oh well, besides, not even by elven craft can I be healed that quickly. I seem to remember being buried by bloodthirsty orcs... And riding doesn't do much to help wounds, and I took that into account. I should be fine after everyone does their talking to Elrond (by then I might have time to post more often...)


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 12, 2002)

Sting...I need you to resume Caimare if you can. Zale appears to have fallen of the edge of the world.


----------



## Khamul (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok, I will get on it as soon as I can get online at the apartment. Ill need to read some of the last pages of the rpg before I can post though, havent been keeping up with it.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 21, 2002)

what's with all of this nonsense about a vision?



> His eyes darted around in quick reconization, and then up, to find that it was just past dusk.



The *Troll Shaws* are ahead. I awoke, and recognised that part of the forests. You are mostly from across the seas! It would not do good if you were to stumble upon a group of trolls in the middle of the night... geeze... some of you have no appriciation for a small plot twist...


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 22, 2002)

If it wasn't a vision, why did you write the warning in a form only Maedhros could read? Wouldn't something else come to mind first?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2002)

SMALL plot twist? Elessar, you've led us through some of the more...interesting twists in this RPG. We can only hang on for the ride!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 24, 2002)

Elfamari-... perhaps from now on I should make my posts shorter... perhaps then people would read what they say? Perhaps?

Chrys- That's what I'm hear for! Dammit!


----------



## EverEve (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL!! What would happen to this RPG if Elessar wasnt here? Im assuming it would be a tad bit more boring...GO YOU ELESSAR~~~


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm sorry for my outbirst everyone. Truely sorry. I had just found out about a rather angering set of posts, that I was not told about, at a different forum. I really am sorry.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 30, 2002)

No worries Elessar. I know whereof you speak and am as outraged as you...


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 2, 2002)

> No worries Elessar. I know whereof you speak and am as outraged as you...


?????????????????????
I will post soon, it's just that i have been super busy


----------



## EverEve (Oct 2, 2002)

Er...i dont know whatz going on, but...SORRY ELESSAR!

So, neway...


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Elessar! Hope it's a good one!

Let's all continue , shall we?


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 15, 2002)

If someone wants to posts then by all means do so!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 15, 2002)

I concur...where is everyone??

Don't fear the Dragon, eh?! Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 15, 2002)

> Don't fear the Dragon, eh?!


Not as much as the dread of his pasts deeds. 
He was the first and noblest son of the first and noblest prince of the Noldor. He was indeed so powerful that only his great grace could temper his step.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 16, 2002)

Nay, Maedhros! Save your discourse for your debates...congrats on your defeat of Gothmog btw!

Nice post Elfamari, very nice!


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 16, 2002)

> Nay, Maedhros! Save your discourse for your debates...


  
But that was very cool, my dear chrys.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 17, 2002)

But of course! Come now, people, we're working up to some good stuff here!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice touch, Elessar! Like the banner idea a LOT!!


----------



## Turgon (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes, nice touch Elessar! The Star of Fëanor shines again above the fields of Middle-earth! 

So are we ready to move on? I don't think we finalized our destination - we've not heard ever a whisper of Eluréd and Elurin since Maedhros' return... I suggest seeking the advise of one of the Istari... Radagast might be a good choice... not much escapes the notice of his birds I hear, and Rhosgobel is just a short hop across the Misty Mountains... what can possibly go wrong?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 26, 2002)

Um, Turgon.....shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Could I just say that this is the best RP I have read in a long time, possibly because it appeals to my own style of writing more than any other. Excellent stuff all, keep it up, I want to read more


----------



## Khamul (Oct 28, 2002)

Ahh, forgot about this. Dont kill me Chryss...


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 29, 2002)

Coming from another Dragon, Ancalagon, that means a lot!!!As for YOU Sting.......forgot, eh?!?
Then get your rear-end back here!!


----------



## Khamul (Oct 29, 2002)

Coming, coming, now if I can get rid of all these stupid projects for school, all will be dandy.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 30, 2002)

*drums claws on the tiled floor* Excuses, excuses....


----------



## Elfarmari (Oct 30, 2002)

If I don't post very often for the next week or so, don't be surprised. I've been having trouble with migrains, so when I don't have a headache I have to catch up with schoolwork.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 31, 2002)

Ohhhhhh, praise from the Old dragon himself. Pinch me I must be dreaming.
Don't worry Chrys, I will post shortly, I have taken my time because I'm in the process of making my post. 
I just wanted to say thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm going to be gone until monday; I'll be in Washington D.C. for an art trip.


----------



## Khamul (Nov 7, 2002)

Have fun.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 8, 2002)

Hel-LO! Anyone for posting? I have an anxious Great Goblin in the wings...


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 10, 2002)

Greetings, Gothmog!! Your opening post is exactly as I had hoped....


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 13, 2002)

Azog will be joining us in the role of Caimare...now let's see...I guess that means I'm only playing 3 characters now?


----------



## Azog (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello everyone. Nice to be working with you all.

***I am having trouble finding my character's profile. Can someone get it for me?***


----------



## Khamul (Nov 13, 2002)

Why don't you read it?  If we could find a combination, since I always read, but never post...


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 14, 2002)

RRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 19, 2002)

just so everyone knows, I'm not very good at writing battle scenes, so sorry if I don't post a lot during fights. . .


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 19, 2002)

No worries, Elfarmari, just keep posting!!


----------



## Grond (Nov 20, 2002)

Alas, I have been remiss in not posting and would like to begin again. Is my character still available or has he been taken by someone else? If I can again participate, I would love to. Please let me know.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 20, 2002)

My dear Grond, of course!! By all means reclaim Herugurth!


----------



## Grond (Nov 20, 2002)

I am reviewing the thread and will post as soon as I get a handle on what all has happened. I am a tad confused as to what Sting was trying to convey when Heregurth went into dreamland for a while. I will review tonight and try to post tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 20, 2002)

It turns out, he was none too sure himself! A quick pre-view...Nil and another character are about to be captured by the orcs, Turig becoming her champion. Once the company has defeated the orcs and gotten to the other side of the Mts. THEN the fun begins in ernest!!


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 20, 2002)

And I thought that fun had already started.


----------



## Khamul (Nov 20, 2002)

Well, I couldn't really think of anything to post. Agreeing only goes so far. It won't play a role in it anyways, just was trying to find a way for me to post.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 21, 2002)

Ah, Maedhros! I meant the fun for ME!! heh heh...


----------



## Snaga (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry for my lengthy absence! I hope to start pulling my weight again. 

I'm not totally sure what is meant to happen in this scene, so I'm winging it. Chrys you sound surprised that Earitila has a spear. She always carries a spear.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome back Snaga! 

I'd post you guyz, but I cant seem to find a loophole or opening to use to make it seem...normalish...


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 3, 2002)

Well...ya know, I guess spears just ain't Nil's thing, hence the surprise.
Eve, you could be out with Herugurth watching to see if any other orcs are trying a sneak attack....maybe?

Gothmog...I abase myself! I will edit my post ASAP!


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks. I will post soon.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Dec 15, 2002)

umm...

HEY! 

What's going on now? Sorry for my absense, but I had extreme modem problems. I got a new one, and am back and 'raring to go'... but it would be nice if the familliar RPs were still in existance... so, I guess what I'm trying to get at is- HELLO! IS ANYONE OUT THERE! 

and, in Eru's name, what the heck happened to the forum?


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 16, 2002)

Hello. Yes. At least I and the Truth are. 

And as for the Forum. It has been improved.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 16, 2002)

Ellesar!!! Welcome backk!!!

What do yaz mean, 'what happened to the forum'? its different..


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Dec 16, 2002)

ok then. What has happened in the RP? Is... Alfirin still alive? Is he still there? What's going on? Where has the company gone since Rivendale?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Dec 16, 2002)

ok then. What has happened in the RP? Is... Alfirin still alive? Is he still there? What's going on? Where has the company gone since Rivendale?


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 16, 2002)

We are in the misty mountains, and yes alfrin is alive


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 18, 2002)

"and yes alfrin is alive"

Well; - For the moment anyway.  

MUHAhahahahahahahaha
The Goblin King.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 18, 2002)

Apologies for not posting in the rp... somewhat distracted. I hope to get back posting soon. Why is life so hectic?


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 6, 2003)

I wonder where Chryss is?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know. but I'm ready to resume posting. PM me when it will start, if ever.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 9, 2003)

It will start, you can bet on it. I will make a post and then we can resume the adventure. I mean, we can't stop until the First son of the First prince of the Ñoldor achieves redemption, can we?


----------



## EverEve (Jan 9, 2003)

Of course not! Oh, yah, and sorry I havent posted on the thread, but I never got in to the caves 'cuz I missed the days we did that, and I never got added in. So Im still looking for a place to join in again! keep a look out for me!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 12, 2003)

OK. What the hell. Gothmog. Seriously, edit that freaking post. It angers me very much. Ouch. Just for that I might have to edit mine to bringing down your whole damn mountain, instead of just scaring ten or so orcs.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 12, 2003)

You should have thought out your save better. He was too far inside the mountain to had run out and there were far too many Orcs in the cavern for him to have scared. The company could not get to him at that time so how could he have got out himself?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 12, 2003)

you didn't seem to have a problem with that part. The only thing I found odd was that a goblin, no orc mind you, could see a Ranger, someone easily hidden outdoors, in a bush, in the dark, in some place that people as stupid as goblins would have failed to look. Tell me if there's a flaw in that logic.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 12, 2003)

> As Alfirin watched the lesser Goblins leave the area Two black arrows of the Orcs came flying out of the cave. One took him in the throat the other in the heart. He fell from the bush dead.


 The Goblins did not see him. The Orcs did and shot. So yes there is a flaw.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 13, 2003)

ooooh. You've made me mad, did you know that?

Lets see... where could this have spawned from, eh? What is it that is causing you to be a thorn in my backside? Oh, I know. It's because my character hit your character in the knee, isn't it? I hit you in your knee, I didn't kill you. 

It seems like you have let your pittiful pride get in the way of an excellent storyline. 

I shall be joining again, as another character, one of the rangers of the north. I ask that, for the sake of the story, Maedhros bury Alfirin somewhere outside of the caves, prefferably on a hill, with a small gravestone telling of being slain by orcs. 

Unless, of course, you would rather I not join as another character.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 13, 2003)

So... I've made you mad.

Sorry to disapoint you but it had nothing whatsoever to do with pride. It started before I even joined the RP for my Guest Appearence. The whole premise of the plot-line for the GG was to take Two Prisoners Nil and one other. Nil was the one to be saved. I had a couple of choices of which other to take. Ailfirin happened to be the one I chose.

You were away for some time and when you came back you asked if Ailfirin was still alive. My answer to that should have given you warning of his fate. As for you rejoining with another character, I do not have the slightest problem with that. I have only one or two more posts before I bow out anyway.

So please carry on and enjoy the rest of the RP.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 14, 2003)

Could someone just clarify were Turig and Nil are for me? I want to make a post but I'm not quite sure whether we escaped with Maedhros or are still in the clutches of that evil Great Goblin fellow...


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 14, 2003)

I think that Turig and Nil escaped with Maedhros.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 14, 2003)

They are safe but check my last post about their leaving of the cavern!!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jan 14, 2003)

My character seems to be in limbo once again. I guess I'll say Barahir was preventing orcs left outside from entering the cavern; I'll try to post something once the company is outside.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 14, 2003)

As a matter of fact, I don't think I will. I'd rather not participate in an RP where, not only can I be slain without the slightest notification of my peril, but that I can be slain with such a meagre, uncreative sentence. Bleh. Far too bland and too complex at the same time.

And, in case you were wondering, the reason I was sooo upset was because of this little thing



> II. Do not kill, speak for, or manipulate another persons primary (the main characters a person uses) or secondary (supporting characters that have a large role) characters without their permission. Tertiary (characters that have only short appearances and minor roles) characters should only be killed, spoken for, or manipulated when needed.



A rule of RPing that existed far before any of you thought of RPing. Before there was even an RP forum. From now on, if your going to play a game, at least know how to.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 14, 2003)

Elessar - calm down - you said yourself that Alfirin would only stay with the company until we reached the misty mountains...

If you want to carry on in the RP, then there are two characters you can take over... Camarie and Herugurth... actually as RPing goes I think Gothmog added a nice touch here - the element of danger... which is what happens in real RP's. To be truthful if you did leave you would be missed... but then that's your decision... perhaps when Chrys returns she will have something to say on the subject... but until then Gothmog's post stands - Chrys gave him her wishes and he compied with them as best he could... somebody was going to die... it just happened to be you.

But don't cut off your nose to spite your face... I think you'll make an excellent Herugurth.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 14, 2003)

no. I cannot post as another's character. It completely violates my principles for posting. It just makes me mad when I have something to do in an RP, and I am not allowed to do it. 

But there, see, even I still have some control. It may not have the effect that it was supposed to, but it did not die with me.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 14, 2003)

Ack... sorry to hear that Elessar... great last post... we'll give you a hero's send off...


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 14, 2003)

Elessar, sorry to see you go. Gothmog, I was wondering if instead of leaving, you would take a more active role in the RPG. We have had so many of the characters leave, that we could sure use you.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 14, 2003)

Yah, we most definately need everybody we can get. I could try to take over for someone...not sure how well that would work but I could try. I might be able to do Herugurth seeing as he has a pretty close relationship with my character. 

Ellesar, dont go. Werent you gonna enter in as someone new?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2003)

Yikes! Too bad about this RPG! Too bad about a lot of RPGs around here. oh well. I have been ordered to come over here and say that the evil chrysophalax lady still won't be around for a while. I have no idea why not. Argh! Any way I can help? Probably not. *hides*


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 22, 2003)

Excellent suggestion Maedhros! Gothmog, what about it? Would you like to take on either Herugurth or Caimare? Herugurth would be my personal preference as you have the wry humour the character requires...consider this a formal invitation to stay on.

Elessar, alas, I wish you would have taken up Caimare...*sigh*


"filthy beast" eh? I'll have you know I bathe once a month...whether I need it or not! *humph*


----------



## Turgon (Jan 22, 2003)

Great! Are you back mighty one? That would be splendid news indeed! I've been waiting to save Nil from that wayward arrow for like a week now...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, indeed! I'm back! Forgive my waywardness everybody...


----------



## EverEve (Jan 22, 2003)

Chrys! Your back! We missed you! So welcome back, my very dragonny friend


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 24, 2003)

My thanks! Nice work of late, Eve, keep it up! To all those who carried on in my absence, you're the best!


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 25, 2003)

> "filthy beast" eh? I'll have you know I bathe once a month...whether I need it or not! *humph*


Sorry Chrys, but I don't think that Maedhros has good feelings towards dragons in general. They tend to LIE a lot. That's in their nature i guess.
Glad to have you back.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 29, 2003)

Um....I notice that once again, mine is the last post...why?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 31, 2003)

All righty then! this should move things along nicely! Gothmog? You still with us?


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 7, 2003)

ACK!! Anybody out there??


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm waiting for everyone to get above ground so I can re-appear. If there are any characters that need a person to play them, I could try to do another.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 8, 2003)

Don't wait! Bring some people with you!


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 9, 2003)

Aye. Magnus is a little hungry!!!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 11, 2003)

The esteemed YayGollum will shortly be joining us as Radagast...post away!

the party should be dusting themselves off and heading post-haste for Mirkwood.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 12, 2003)

Yay Elfa! Thanks for coming back, you've been missed! *looks frantically around for the others*


----------



## EverEve (Feb 12, 2003)

Im right here! Just waiting to post again...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 17, 2003)

> *looks frantically around for the others*


I am here my dear chrys


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 18, 2003)

YAY! Alrighty then! How's about posting, or has the big, bad, Dragon scared you off?


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 20, 2003)

> YAY! Alrighty then! How's about posting, or has the big, bad, Dragon scared you off?


I will post Chrys. , but between us, the dragon can be real mean.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 20, 2003)

Come, come, Elf-lord...you wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2003)

I have posted chrys, and your avatar looks scary.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 24, 2003)

Why.......thank you! Chymeara made it for me as a welcome back gift.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2003)

We have missed you chrys.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmmm,  , eh? What's up with that? I would expect  instead...but thanks anyway.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 27, 2003)

Drat! Now we STILL need another Herugurth! Anyone out there know any of the newer people that might be interested? And serious?


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 27, 2003)

If you are looking fro someone to take the role, I would be glad to do it. I'm not new, but I'm intersted, and serious.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard Mormegil.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 28, 2003)

Indeed, welcome! If you haven't already done so, read up...check out Grond's original profile and jump in! As you can see, they are currently recovering from a goblin-attack and a Dragon-generated land-slide. Thanks for joining!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 5, 2003)

OK people...from here on in, things will be getting interesting. What I would love to see happen is some good character development, lots of back and forth interaction...you know....before the Dragon gets hungry again?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2003)

> before the Dragon gets hungry again?


bad dragon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 6, 2003)

VERY bad Dragon!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2003)

> VERY bad Dragon!


Are you implying that VERY Bad Dragons need a spanking.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 7, 2003)

Don't think even Melkor would have tried that! *lol...interesting visual though*


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2003)

We need to make him a nice dragon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll deal with YOU later, Elf-lord! Mormegil! Eve just gave you a great opening!!!

Eve...welcome back, btw!


----------



## EverEve (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you. I'll try to post as much as I can. I promise.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks to those returning and those joining. Some dialogue would be tremendous about now.

The company is now headed for Mirkwood guided by Caimare and Nildadari. They will soon be waylaid, so be sharp.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 10, 2003)

I have promissed to join, but unfortunately, for the time being I am cut off the net, as I don't have my computer with me 
I hope I soon get it back and then I'll be with you 

Lhun


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 10, 2003)

ACK! OK......rrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh! Please! Don't eat me, Great Dragonness! 
I'm back! 
I'll read now the whole thread of the RP and .... Whom was I supposed to chose to play?


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 14, 2003)

Greetings, Lhun! You are to play Caimare...off with you now!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm glad that you are aboad Lhun, great post btw. Now, if only we could do something about those cats.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 14, 2003)

Cats? Eh? Let's see what can we do about them! 

Crys, have i done the right thing?
I liked very much this character!


----------



## Zale (Mar 14, 2003)

Lhunithiliel, that's MY character you're talking about!
But don't worry, I don't want him back. I've been away a TINY bit (I'll be surprised if any of you actually remember me) & I've kind of lost track of the plot.. Very impressed by your post BTW.
Crys (if I've the right to call you that) how many people have played my character, all in all?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh, Zale, it is YOU who made me love the character!
I am sorry that I have taken it, but... he was "on sale", you know


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

I love vision, so I picked up and a little "played" with some pictures I had downloaded some time ago ....so,

MEET some of the characters:

1/ Maedhros


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Caimere


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Eve


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Nildadari


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Turig


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Magnus
*****

Well, so far these were my "visions"  

I hope you like them 

I'll find some suitable for the others, I promise!


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 15, 2003)

Those are really good Lhun. Well done.

 Where's Herugurth??


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 15, 2003)

Meet Herugurth


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 16, 2003)

Lhun! Where have you BEEN all this RPG's life?!? Brava!

The pics and the post are brilliiant..you go, girl!!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks, folk! Thank you, Crys! 

This is my very FIRST time I participate in a RP, and I'm glad that I haven't spoiled the story, but you liked my post. I'll try to keep on this way 

Crys, I hope you liked your dragon, though I was very much tempted to offer the picture attached here


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 16, 2003)

Luhn. Those images are fantastic. Tolkien was known to dislike many images done of Legolas as being too Feminine. These of Maedhros and Herugurth show the "Beauty of the Eldar" yet are without doubt strong Masculine charaters. Well done.

ps. I like the cute ickle baby Magnus. 

*MUHAHAHAhahahahahahahah*


----------



## Zale (Mar 16, 2003)

What's that thing round my character? (I assume it's him you meant by Caimere). Otherwise almost like my imagination (some achievement).
I only started him off; many other people have shaped him now. Be good to him! Maybe he could star in another RP afterwards.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 17, 2003)

Gothmog! ACK!! Lhun...uh...my image is really gonna suffer if you go aroound showing my hatchling pics....

My current one is MOST magnificent...my thanks...


----------



## EverEve (Mar 17, 2003)

Lhun! Those are awesome! The one of me...looks like I thought I would....If you get what I mean. I love the ones of Maedhros and Herugurth too!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 18, 2003)

No wonder Nil likes Turig! rrrrrrrOW!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, folk, I am so glad you liked the pics! 
It was a real pleasure picking them up, thinking of the characters as I could imagine them....

To tell you the truth I was a little afraid to post them, because as I said, I have never before participated in a RP and haven't seen other RPs with pictures... 
  

Well, let the story go on! I have other "surprises" for you!

I'm still looking for the right pic for Eäritilia !


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 19, 2003)

Please be sure you run all "surprises" by me first...I've had to alter a few things since your last post.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 19, 2003)

We all have to remember that Magnus is a BAD dragon.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *Please be sure you run all "surprises" by me first...I've had to alter a few things since your last post. *


I am SORRY  if I have had cause troubles  
I won't give more surprises, I promise!
If my last post was not within the story-line I'll delete it.
No big deal! I'll write something else, that will suit the story.
Is that OK?


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 19, 2003)

No need, Lhun! You will shortly have enough to handle..heh, heh, heh!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 19, 2003)

Poor Caimare! 
Migthy Magnus, do I have the chance of escaping from you


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 19, 2003)

Never! aaaaaaaAHAHA!


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 20, 2003)

That is assuming of course that Magnus can even get his claws on Caimare 

*MUHAHAHAHahahahahahaha*


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 20, 2003)

I never had any intention of doing so....HE'S not the Elf I'm after.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *I never had any intention of doing so....HE'S not the Elf I'm after. *


Exactly!
Leave the boy alone!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 20, 2003)

The Necromancer has plans enough for you, Elfling!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 20, 2003)

Eve and Mormegil....things are about to get rolling...don't forget the sub-plot of Nildadari and Turig. Be disapproving...silly Mortal! The nerve, falling for an Elf!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 21, 2003)

So, that's how you welcome the newcommers, ah?!  
Kidnapping, making them suffer, preparing tortures for them!
Poor, poor Caimare!

But don't be so confident!
You may well get an unpleasant surprise with him!
Hurin (a Man!) once resisted THE Master.... An ELF can do better in front of the servant.

Hahaha!

Gothmog, I still have to deal with your Orc for having killed Alfirin!
And in this I hope to get "Barahir"'s help.

(It's such a pitty this character was removed from the story! It could have had a very interesting development.  )

See you in Dol Guldur


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 21, 2003)

We're not going to Dol Guldur...we're going to the tower you found...a mere stop on the way one might say....

The kidnapping became necessary, my dear Lhun.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 21, 2003)

Mmmmm????  
My beautiful tower - home of the Necromancer - the Nazgul's Master ?!
Well, I'll wait and see where you are going to take my Caimare to....


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 31, 2003)

I guess we are just going to take Caimarë out of there. Chrys, i'm ready to follow nildadari now.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 31, 2003)

About dang time! I have the feeling some interesting things have been discussed elsewhere...should make for some interesting posts!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eve! Mine's coming up as well...go Aries!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 16, 2003)

Gothmog...Lhun is needing a post from you before she can continue....help!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, guys...for those of you who haven't read Ciryaher's new thread...we NEED to wrap this puppy up!!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 17, 2003)

But, Crys, why should we close it up? 
We can also MOVE it to the new site!

NOT NOW...that I have joined!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh wicked Gothmog....if a Dragon had lips...I would kiss you! Marvelous!


----------



## Snaga (Apr 21, 2003)

Can I apologise for being absent for so long but I mean to post reasonably often from now on.

I'll post something tomorrow. Since I need to fill in some gaps, the next stop might not be short...


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2003)

You are MORE than welcome back orc-lord!!


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 29, 2003)

Glad to see that snaga has posted and is back again.
I posted too and I hope it is with the story as well.
Gothmog is his usual self  , wow.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you... its good to be back. I'll post again soon.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Maedhros_: Hang on Caimarë we are coming, I will not let anything happen to you.


Well, it was about time, my fair Noldorian Prince! LOL


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2003)

Great post, Maedhros! I've missed you....

Lhun...Caimare's languishing out there...


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 30, 2003)

This is because he is waiting to be found..... Poor he! 

But if soon noone appears on that mysterios road on the way to the tower and Caimare, I'll make him act  I feel it's not like him to stay at one place too long, besides.... I won't let him surrender to the influence of the burning eye so easily!  
*******

Crys, are you going to move the game?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2003)

For the sake of continuity and read ability...no. Some of our players have not joined over there and therefore for their convenience...I want to finish it here and have it archived intact. I feel that will be a great accomplishment...


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 30, 2003)

I have miss you too Chrys. The package is almost ready.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 30, 2003)

Great post Maedhros! I really look forward to seeing what you do with your characters in the Sil RP!

Lhun, I hope I've set you up well enough to make your post - wasn't really sure how you wanted to play it so I thought I'd leave the finding of Camarië in your hands.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2003)

My thanks, Elf-lord!  

To the company...'ware Dragon!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 24, 2003)

Anyone? It's your move!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 11, 2003)

I posted Chrys, hope that you like it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice indeed, Elf-Lord!!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 26, 2003)

Well Chrys, I know that this RPG is old, and that there is a great movement of RPG's in the other site, but do you think we could finish this, because some of us won't go there.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 30, 2003)

Definitely! I was just about to despair when I saw Lhun's wonderful post! Let those of us who are willing put this puppy to bed, shall we?


----------



## Snaga (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm willing! I'll write something asap...


----------



## Snaga (Jul 3, 2003)

Umm... apologies for lapsing into verse!


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 3, 2003)

snaga that was awesome. It reminded me of the Lay of Leithian.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow. That was a very impressive post!


----------



## Snaga (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks! Hehe I should leave verse well alone!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 5, 2003)

Woohoo! I KNEW there was a reason I asked you to join us!


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 8, 2003)

I am sorry that I have not been able to post on the RP. I have had problems that have prevented me from getting on-line for a while.

Snaga, I give my congratulations to you also for that awesome post. And a very fitting end to the problem of a powerful but cowardly dark lord.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW!!!
Chrys, Maedros, instead of closing the story you have all of a sudden lit a new sparkle in it!!! 
Those were two great posts!!!

I am so much tempted to post sth! ...But may I?  My mighty Elf-Lord seems to want to fight the Dragon all by himslef and he is sending everyone away!!! 
This means poor Camarië will not have the chance to avenge for all the tortures he was put onto ...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 21, 2003)

Yay and I are working out a series of posts...please, no one else post...thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gothmog _
> *Snaga, I give my congratulations to you also for that awesome post. And a very fitting end to the problem of a powerful but cowardly dark lord.  *


 * bows *

OK Chrys, I won't post. Also I'm not sure what I would post anyway. Are those dragons dead?


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 28, 2003)

That was a very good post snaga. And I have just the post in return.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 28, 2003)

Snaga...incredible...at the last you remain at the top of your game..._Namarie, Earitila!_


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 29, 2003)

Ah, Snaga... why did you make me cry?!!!

Splendid! Truely!


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 30, 2003)

> at the last you remain at the top of your game...Namarie, Earitila!


Last?


----------



## Snaga (Aug 17, 2003)

It seems like it was the last! I'm glad you all liked it... but surely something more is needed? Maedhros's return to Valinor for instance...


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree. . . I was also hoping someone would go back and convince the Dunedain that Alfirin and Barahir did the right thing in helping Maedhros, and that Barahir shouldn't be exiled anymore. . .


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 1, 2007)

There ya go. I hope that worked. It was my first time attempting a resurrection. The story thread is around, too, just on the next page over. I didn't stick a post in there that I would have to get rid of later.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Yay. Ok, those of us that will be participating in reviving this story can now start planning just how to go about it! Thanks to Elfarmari for taking such an interest in Redemption and for her insightful synopsis. I see many places that could do with a rewrite, but am not sure if we really want to get into that or not. Personally, I think we could do with merely re-working the bit before the death of Earitila. Thoughts?


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 1, 2007)

I think the question is, what exactly do we want to change or add? We could re-start it from after Maedhros drives off Sauron (whether it's significant to the story or not, I kind of like that part), which would let us redo the whole fight with Magnus. It would be nice if we could still work in that gem that Maedhros got from the dwarf.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 1, 2007)

Actually, that gem is essential to the later plot. I'd be willing to start again from there. There was quite a bit of awkward development through out that entire section, but I do want to keep Earitila's death and the fight itself almost as is. I'm interested to hear what Yay thinks...Yay?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 1, 2007)

Well as I said on the phone, Chrys, Turig Blackheart stands ready. Just let me know what ye want.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 2, 2007)

Argh. I am here, barely. Summoned from depths, glaring at the circle. I write ---> This is not my infant. I was only a consultant. Or a step-cousin or something. I shall do what is required. *lurks*


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, everyone...I think things are starting to gel. If you guys wouldn't mind, Let me know here in the thread exactly who you'll be playing this time around. I don't want any unnecessary confusion over roles.

Now, the big problem...who should play Mædhros? Is anyone up to that challenge or does anyone want to throw one of under the bus by nominating someone?

I know it's a lot to expect, getting this thing back up and running before the holidays really kick in, but I would at least like to be completely organised for the new year. How does that sound to everyone? That is not to say however that I'm not ready to start sooner than that...just so's ya know...


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 8, 2007)

Woohoo! Elfarmari has volunteered to play Mædhros! *whew*


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 8, 2007)

If it's ok, I'd like to continue to play Barahir as well; he was my first RP character, and would like to see him through to the end! I'm a bit busy with exams at the moment, but I would love to get it started again as soon as we can. How are we going to do the editing part?


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually, after I looked it over, all I'd like is a re-write of Yay's last post...something more in depth about the fight from Radagast/Ancalagon's point of view...then keep Earitila's death and have the other characters react to her death. At this point, the dragon fight could even be continuing in the back ground.


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 17, 2007)

So . . . is this going to be started soon, or are we waiting until the new year? I'm going to be doing a bit of traveling at the beginning of January (starting a few days before new years), so if we don't start before then I won't be able to join in until around the 9th or so.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm hoping to chat with Yay on MSN Wednesday about his edit, so I'll be able to better tell you after that.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, Yay will edit and, fortune has smiled...Baragund wants to join us! So, it looks like we're about ready, people!


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 25, 2007)

Yay has editted, so everyone please check that out. Elfarmari plans to post tomorrow, so I'm told also, so ...IT'S ALIIIIVE!! Merry Christmas you guys!


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 27, 2007)

It is indeed alive!  Yay, please let me know if you'd like me to change anything with Radagast. Also, if anyone had any previous notions of what the Oiosir should look like, I am not averse to editting this! 

Unfortunately I will be out of town from this Friday until January 8th, so I will not be able to post. I'll try to write a brief post with Barahir's reaction (I am still doing him, right?) before leaving.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, dang. You asked me about this in a Private Message thing, but now, you are gone. oh well. You can find opinions and options in the Private Message thing, but I checked around, and it looks like the creepily magical rock is already stuck in Magnus's chest, totally copying Smaug. The Dwarf didn't hand the rock over. He merely mentioned that the dragon had the thing.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 27, 2007)

The only problem I see here is that in Yay's edit, Magnu's wings are merely dislocated, not broken as Elfarmari states in her post. Check again, Yay. The Oiosir is on Magnus' back, between his shoulder blades so he can't get at it.

Ghorim tells me he'll be playing Elurin, but will be in Israel until the 7th, so I guess we'll only get a little way, what with Elfarmari being gone also for a few days. Nice start, anyway!


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 27, 2007)

I changed the bit about the wings. Anyways, I did check again, and this quote is why I thought that the rock was stuck in Magnus's chest --->

As Magnus moved Maedhros saw a sudden flash of light in the dragon's chest. He gasped aloud and Magnus glanced at him piercingly.
In that moment Maedhros' thoughts were unguarded and the dragon "smiled" a smile full of cruel malice. "You like my favorite jewel, my ancient enemy? Look well! The only way you shall ever obtain it would be through my rather unlikely death!"

Mayhaps the flash of light was the light of the rock that is so terrifyingly bright that it was shining from the back, through the body, and out of the chest?  Ah, or mayhaps there was some series of mirrors that was never written about, which reflected the light from the back to the chest? oh well.


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't disappeared yet! Sorry about that, Yay, I wanted to get something posted before I went to bed. I completely missed that thing with Magnus already having the gem . . . I'll edit before I take off. I doubt anything would happen while Magnus is still knocked out, so if anyone else wants to post in the meanwhile, just assume that Maedhros has seen the jewel on Magnus and announced his decision . . . feel free to express your objections!


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 27, 2007)

Argh! Curses! This is one of the donsides to re-starting a long-dead game. *sigh* Yay is quite correct and it now comes back to me what was actually supposed to happen at this juncture. Hm. Now I know why something nagging at me earlier... anyway, yes, Magnus has the stone already and what was to happen is that Mædhros recognises it for what it is and sings a song that will bring the cranky old dragon reluctantly under his control. I know it'll mean another re-edit, Elf and I apologise for my dusty memory. Thanks to Yay  for spotting the error.


----------



## baragund (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys! Although I really should read the whole story before diving in, I don't want to hold things up by having to digest all 347 posts.  How far back do you recommend I go to get a pretty good grasp of where things stand?


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, I editted my post. Hopefully this is more in line with what has already happened? If not, let me know and I will edit again as soon as I can. 

Baragund, I pm'd you a link to a brief summary of the story thus far that I made for my own use; maybe that will help?


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, Elf. Just beware of controlling Magnus' bodily functions...that could get rather messy, not to mention embarrassing.


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 28, 2007)

I wasn't planning to much in that line; I expect that once Magnus is back to form, he will have a lot to say on this matter. Right now Maedhros just doesn't want to deal with an angry dragon who he still really would prefer was dead, but has to heal somehow.


----------



## baragund (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks so much Elfarmari! Your synopsis is perfect. (I really wasn't looking forward to plowing through the whole thread.) Is your synopsis available to the rest of the gang? It may be helpful.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, I believe all the rest of us have it.

Yay, you can post at any time, as can Nildadari and Turgon. Let me know if there are questions.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 11, 2008)

Is everyone back from holiday now? I'd like for us to start posting in earnest if we could...


----------

